# Transhumanism



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I decided to put this thread here because most posters discussing this topic posted in Autonomous. tohunt4me who brings up Transhumanism constantly is a notable exception. Are driverless cars, cybernetics, or automation in general examples of Transhumanism?

There are many definitions of Transhumanism (abbreviated as H+ or h+) one is "the belief or theory that the human race can evolve beyond its current physical and mental limitations, especially by means of science and technology." For more detail, you may wish to Google: Transhumanism FAQ

Opinions concerning Transhumanism on this forum range from is being a "conspiracy to enslave humanity" to a logically, predictable and inevitable extension of existing tends in science and technology. Here are some examples. I apologize in advance for misrepresenting anybody's opinion. If I have done this to you then please reply with a correction.



tohunt4me said:


> I DETEST meatpuppet cheerleaders for the transhumanist Globalists plans for their own demise...
> 
> Uber are TRANSHUMANISTS. Transhumanism is the DEATH of evolution,and spirituality! Of course the rich Globalists seek willing legal slaves ! Of Course rich Globalists wish to bond with machines in a soul less attempt at immortality ! Satan's throne on Earth. Transhumanism.





K-pax said:


> ...Transhumanism is an accepted term by more than just critics. Ray Kurzweil, a popularizer of transhumanism uses the word... to describe machines with a 'spiritual capacity'... i.e. to make machines that are effectively human rather than just emulations of human traits. The idea of transhumanism is similar to transgender only in that the word trans means 'beyond'. In the case of transgender, the etymology suggests an existence 'beyond gender'. In the case of transhumanism, it merely means 'beyond human'. Similar in prefix only. AI and transhumanism are related but not the same thing, exactly. AI is artificial (fake) intelligence. Transhumanism is genuine (sentient) intelligence, by the means of a synthetic medium. Actual sentient life sustained by something 'beyond' what we understand to be human.
> 
> ...Even smart folks like Elon Musk, Bill Gates, Stephen Hawking, Neil DeGrass Tyson and so on have started raising concerns that transhumanism could go wrong. Yes, it's a good sign that these folks are damping down a little to say "hey, shouldn't we think about this a bit before diving in?"...





Jermin8r89 said:


> Are you going transhumanism on us? When you do become cyborg i wana see a robot do the truffle dance. Haha





TwoFiddyMile said:


> ...The TransHuman world will need to happen without me


Today, some of the "Transhuman" technologies the government is working on include:

Create the ability to survive blood loss
Alter the human brain's ability to recall accurate memories
Develop technology to enhance the human metabolic system to obtain super-human resilience and immediate recovery from physical injury and disease
Enhance human vision with cat-like upgrades for seeing in infrared
Robotic limbs that are controlled via thought
Anyone who wants to know the end result of Transhumanism should read a short story by one of the most prolific science fiction writers of all time, Isaac Asimov. Google: multivax last question


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> I decided to put this thread here because most posters discussing this topic posted in Autonomous. tohunt4me who brings up Transhumanism constantly is a notable exception. Are driverless cars, cybernetics, or automation in general examples of Transhumanism?
> 
> There are many definitions of Transhumanism (abbreviated as H+ or h+) one is "the belief or theory that the human race can evolve beyond its current physical and mental limitations, especially by means of science and technology." For more detail, you may wish to Google: Transhumanism FAQ
> 
> ...


Good to see you are exploring and actively investigating the Death of Human Evolution which the machines will bring about.
The poor will continue to starve while the rich will extend their reigns by hundreds of years.
Man will become accustomed to machine as an extension of his body and mind and become incapable of functioning without it.

GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. Ubers business partner,as a defense contractor creates many killer Robots.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> I decided to put this thread here because most posters discussing this topic posted in Autonomous. tohunt4me who brings up Transhumanism constantly is a notable exception. Are driverless cars, cybernetics, or automation in general examples of Transhumanism?
> 
> There are many definitions of Transhumanism (abbreviated as H+ or h+) one is "the belief or theory that the human race can evolve beyond its current physical and mental limitations, especially by means of science and technology." For more detail, you may wish to Google: Transhumanism FAQ
> 
> ...


Google CALICO corp.( another of its " Alphabet Matrix of Companies) invests Heavily into Transhumanism.
Arthur Levinson and Bill Maris of Google are Heavily involved,investing hundreds of millions of Calicos funds.
There will be no longevity for you "Useless Eater"!
27% of Google investment fund "estimated value" is tied up in Uber,with an initial $3.5 Billion investment . . . ' who's your Daddy"!?

Smile for the Facial Recognition Camera . . .


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ohh yes! Now we have opened up a can of worms. So EVETYTHING COMES DOWN TO RELIGION. Ive studied stuff like this for about 5 years and now within past year im feeling most awake and understanding on whats happening.

Its funny just earlier today shaq O'Neal had come out with another basketball star saying the "earth is flat". Hmmm i thought we figured this out long ago? Im not gonna go ahead and say "earth is flat" as both sides you cant really dissprove or approve another. Thats for another thread

Ill get straight to the point. Barcodes use a numeric system of 3 indentments that hold 6 numbers between them.










16th verse of the 13th chapter of the Book of Revelation. Revelation is the final book of the Bible's New Testament, and among other things, it foretells an apocalypse in which a beast will rise from the earth, rain fire from the heavens, and lay his mark on all of humankind - a mark used to buy and sell.

"He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads, and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name," reads the 13th chapter. "Let him who has understanding calculate the number of the beast, for it is the number of a man: His number is 666."

Arnt we also going to cashless socity pretty soon? We are getting close.

Pay attention to the news heres some atticals
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ir...-in-10-days-report-says/ar-BBysqrO?li=BBnbcA1

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_56fd3ff0e4b083f5c606f5fe

http://dailyeb.com/index.php/2017/03/15/vatican-hold-islamic-prayers-first-time-history/

I remember you bringing up D-wave. If you think about a box that gives ypu awnsers. How? Between all their big words and bla blah blahh the most logical thing that makes sense is ouija board on sterriods. A bunch of computer experts help make it then the finishing touches they replace them all. It has to stay below freezeing also. Its like cmon .

Read the bible and look at the world. Its not just big wiggs wants superiem richness its far deeper

Its raiseing the nephilins. Look at Egyptians they have evidence in glyphics of planes, computers. Look up antikythera mechianism. We have had this technoligy befor but alot of it has been hidden.

America is babylon and its gonna fall soon


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Ohh yes! Now we have opened up a can of worms. So EVETYTHING COMES DOWN TO RELIGION. Ive studied stuff like this for about 5 years and now within past year im feeling most awake and understanding on whats happening...


 Love yummy worms  Such an honor to discourse with a religious scholar such as yourself.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Its funny just earlier today shaq O'Neal had come out with another basketball star saying the "earth is flat". Hmmm i thought we figured this out long ago? Im not gonna go ahead and say "earth is flat" as both sides you cant really dissprove or approve another. Thats for another thread


Of course, the earth is flat. That was definitively proven by the great scholar Terry Pratchett in his Discworld discourse. Certainty, one for the ages. Our Discworld is supported by 4 titanic elephants standing upon the back of a gigantic tortoise of the species Chelys galactica, flying through space. (BTW, Massachusetts is dangerously close to falling over the edge. So be careful where you drive.)










Jermin8r89 said:


> Ill get straight to the point. Barcodes use a numeric system of 3 indentments that hold 6 numbers between them.
> 
> 16th verse of the 13th chapter of the Book of Revelation. Revelation is the final book of the Bible's New Testament, and among other things, it foretells an apocalypse in which a beast will rise from the earth, rain fire from the heavens, and lay his mark on all of humankind - a mark used to buy and sell.
> 
> "He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads, and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name," reads the 13th chapter. "Let him who has understanding calculate the number of the beast, for it is the number of a man: His number is 666."


Do I find the "Devil" hard to believe in? Not nearly as much as the idea that such a powerful being would have the least bit of interest in bar codes.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Arnt we also going to cashless socity pretty soon? We are getting close.


For all practical purposes, we already live in a "cashless" society. Under 20% of consumer purchases are made using cash. Cash will never disappear completely. Don't worry, THEY have plenty of other ways to spy on you. There is vanishing little privacy remaining and its getting smaller every year.


Jermin8r89 said:


> Pay attention to the news heres some atticals
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ir...-in-10-days-report-says/ar-BBysqrO?li=BBnbcA1
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_56fd3ff0e4b083f5c606f5fe
> http://dailyeb.com/index.php/2017/03/15/vatican-hold-islamic-prayers-first-time-history/


Nah! Too lazy. Could you please summarize the relevant points?


Jermin8r89 said:


> I remember you bringing up D-wave. If you think about a box that gives ypu awnsers. How? Between all their big words and bla blah blahh the most logical thing that makes sense is ouija board on sterriods. A bunch of computer experts help make it then the finishing touches they replace them all. It has to stay below freezeing also. Its like cmon .


Don't recall "bringing up D-wave". Do you mean the Canadian company, first in the world to sell quantum computers? And about "a box that gives ypu awnsers", have your heard of Siri or Cortina?


Jermin8r89 said:


> Read the bible and look at the world. Its not just big wiggs wants superiem richness its far deeper. Its raiseing the nephilins. Look at Egyptians they have evidence in glyphics of planes, computers. Look up antikythera mechianism. We have had this technoligy befor but alot of it has been hidden.


Your point(s) are cryptically hidden by apparently random religious verbiage. Please clarify.


Jermin8r89 said:


> America is babylon and its gonna fall soon


Tsk. Tsk. That sounds quite unpatriotic.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

*OK, this is one facet, or version, of what is meant by TRANSHUMANISM. Giving human beings a way of linking their minds directly to pcs, cloud storage, and the Internet. Some people think that it will fry our brains. Others believe that it is the only way that we will keep pace with Artificial Intelligence and the coming "Humanoid" invasion. And, of course, the rich will benefit from this first, and thus further maintain the income inequality that is the "status quo".

On a side note... Elon Musk has gained a lot of weight and looks florid. Perhaps sitting on his butt dreaming of becoming more than human has caused him to ignore the damage that endless Starbuck pastries and no exercise are causing his body to be sub-optimal.*

Tech

Tech
Mobile
Social Media
Enterprise
Cybersecurity
Tech Guide
*How Elon Musk's Neuralink could end up hurting average Americans*
Dustin McKissen | @DMcKissen
8 Hours Ago
*CNBC.com*
383
SHARES








Scott Olson | Getty Images
Elon Musk, CEO of Tesla and chairman of SolarCity, attends the Allen & Company Sun Valley Conference on July 8, 2015 in Sun Valley, Idaho.

On Tuesday, Elon Musk made it official. The man with a plan to put people on Mars also wants to fuse humans with technology in a very literal way. Musk's new company, Neuralink, will develop something called a "neural lace," which Musk has described as a digital layer above the brain's cortex, implanted via a yet-to-be-determined medical procedure.

Since our phones have long been fused to our hands, it's only logical that the next step is implanting technology directly into our brain.

Musk's heart is in the right place. He believes that unless humans are enhanced with machine intelligence, we will hopelessly fall behind in the future, becoming second-class citizens and mere tools to serve our robot overlords.

But one question Musk hasn't answered (and in fairness, it may not be his responsibility to answer) is who will have the privilege of getting a neural lace?

The failure of Republicans to repeal Obamacare isn't the end of the debate on whether basic health care is a fundamental right. In the last two weeks, multiple Republicans made it clear they believe maternity care is not an essential benefit. If the essentialness of maternity care is up for debate, it goes without saying Elon Musk's neural lace probably won't be covered under your insurance plan.

In other words, not only do the rich seem to get richer-they may get the benefit of having a computer-enhanced brain.

What will income inequality look like if only the very wealthy get an upgrade? And will children be able to get a neural lace?

It's one thing to justify why some adults might be able to afford a neural lace and others can't. Politically, that would just be another version of the never-ending debate about why some people are better off than others.

But the greatest effect on income inequality will happen when poor, working-class, and middle-class kids have to compete with their wealthy, digitally enhanced peers.

Growing up, I was one of the poorest kids in town. After my dad broke his back, my family spent time on food stamps and welfare. All the kids I grew up with came from a family who never ate government cheese or spent time living in a tent.

But thanks to social media, almost 20 years after I graduated high school I can look at the people I grew up with-people who had enormous advantages over me, just by the family they were born into-and see through hard work and a lot of education, I evened the playing field.

Despite all the advantages wealth provides, it's still possible-though, as income inequality researcher Dr. Raj Chetty and his colleagues at Stanford have shown, increasingly difficult-for kids from poor families to transcend the economic circumstances of their childhood. That remote possibility may disappear altogether when those kids have to compete with children who receive a neural lace for their 10th birthday.

Income inequality and the growing decline in upward mobility have weakened the American Dream, but it's hard to see how that idea survives at all in a society divided by digitally enhanced "Haves" and merely human "Have-nots."

As the parent of a 17-year-old, I am well aware how much pressure parents feel to give their child an edge in life, and there's nothing wrong with helping your kids get ahead. And if giving your child a neural lace increased their chances of having a successful life, most parents would do it.

But research has shown there is already a  digital divide contributing to chronic poverty in low-income and rural communities. That digital divide will only grow when some of us can afford a brain enhanced with artificial intelligence.

Elon Musk may or may not succeed in his quest to create the neural lace, but eventually someone will-and unless elective life-changing surgical procedures become drastically less expensive, most of us are going to have to compete with computer-enhanced peers in an already unequal world.

We need to do more to level the current playing field, because something like the neural lace is inevitable. In a world that's growing increasingly class conscious, the ability for a relatively small number of people to become more than human could be a disaster for everyone-especially if that technology arrives in a time when income inequality is even worse than it is today.

That's why we need to move income inequality from a campaign year sound bite to a primary focus of government policy at every level.

And that needs to happen before the wealthiest among us can pay Elon Musk to give themselves and their children a digital upgrade.

_Commentary by Dustin McKissen, the founder and CEO of McKissen + Company, a strategy, marketing, and public relations firm based in St. Charles, Missouri. The firm does consulting work analyzing how politics effects the business climate for clients in the U.S., Europe, and Latin America. He was named one of LinkedIn's "Top Voices" in 2015 and 2016. He holds a Bachelors degree in Public Policy, and a Masters degree in Public Administration and is currently pursuing a PhD in Organizational and Industrial Psychology. Follow him on Twitter _@DMcKissen.

_*For more insight from CNBC contributors, follow @CNBCOpinion on Twitter.*_


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I was thinking this thread was about Caitlyn Jenner wanting to be a robot.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I was thinking this thread was about Caitlyn Jenner wanting to be a robot.


Nah, You may be thinking of that 1960's sci-fi comedy tv series "My Living Doll" starring Bob Cummings and Julie Newmar...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057774/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl

 
*My Living Doll (1964-1965) *
*Plot Summary*


Showing one plot summary
Rhoda is an extremely sexy young woman living with womanizing Air Force shrink Bob McDonald. What Bob knows and the rest of the world does not is that Rhoda's real name is AF 709, and she is actually a sophisticated (yet naive) robot. Bob's job is to teach Rhoda how to be a "perfect" woman, and keep her identity secret from the world -- especially lecherous neighbor Peter. When actor Bob Cummings left the series in early 1965, his character was written out of the series, and Peter was given the duty of taking care of Rhoda.

- _Written by Marty McKee <[email protected]>_


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

We are devolving. After all the lead,GMOs,chemtrailing and propaganda. People always say Egyptians were like "aliens". Their way of life from ideas, hryoglyphics and eatting was way more sufficicated then what can do now.

Now we listen to people like harvard but didnt they always say chemtrailing was a conspiracy?

http://geoengineering.environment.harvard.edu


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> We are devolving. After all the lead,GMOs,chemtrailing and propaganda. People always say Egyptians were like "aliens". Their way of life from ideas, hryoglyphics and eatting was way more sufficicated then what can do now.


The ancient Egyptians *were* aliens. Did you learn nothing from Stargate-SG1? 


Jermin8r89 said:


> Now we listen to people like harvard but didnt they always say chemtrailing was a conspiracy?
> http://geoengineering.environment.harvard.edu


Don't worry about Harvard's geoengineering. They're going to lose all their funding in Trump's new budget. He hates everything about climate change. Even forbidden the EPA and DOA employees from saying the words. When rising sea levels flood coastal cities and hurricanes are 5-10 times stronger than today, Trump will blame Obama and say it's FAKE NEWS!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Good to see you are exploring and actively investigating the Death of Human Evolution which the machines will bring about.
> The poor will continue to starve while the rich will extend their reigns by hundreds of years.
> Man will become accustomed to machine as an extension of his body and mind and become incapable of functioning without it.
> 
> GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. Ubers business partner,as a defense contractor creates many killer Robots.


See, this is where people like Maven have blinders on. Yes, technology will extend lives and such but the trajectory is not that this will be available to the public. In the tevhnology sector itself, we see a drastic increase in the problems of wealth inequality, gentrification and ghettoization. The tech sector simply has very little social conscious, despite it's progressive politics. Everywhere tech sets up shop, the wealth gap becomes astronomical, as all those outside of the industry are fleeced and squeezed financially and driven out of the area to make room for the new tech industry elitists to have another playground all to themselves. They keep the 'others' around to service their decadent playground only so long as they need before automating those services, so it is a playground of the elite...for the elite... and only the elite. These are the people who will lead this march into the future. Look at how they operate now and you will seehow their application of tech will play out.

Without vast changes in the socio-economic order, transhumanism will likely do more to further the divide of the have and have-nots by literally changing them biologically: As if into two species. The techno-utopianism that's used to sell this idea is much like most utopian thinking. It sounds good only in theory, but applied, it turns out to be a further way for the ruling class to expadite their domination by removing roadblocks previously in place 'with the permission' of the ruled.

Automation and AI will fleece the public of their livelyhoods, and transhumanism will medically make the increasing number of people thrown into the economic abyss by the former into literally genetically inferior beings. Not as intelligent, not as physically fit, shorter lifespan.

I am someone who's quite fond of technology as a tool. I just find it saddening to see the elitist power brokers try to reign in the democratizing and liberating elements in an attenpt to put the genie back in the bottle. To revive the old order with a high tech sheen on top to give the impression of progress, while bringing things full circle.

Technological feudalism, with a medical element to encode our twisted social order into the very evolution of the species. Sounds attractive if you're at the top of the current order, doesn't it?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

K-Pax: "Without vast changes in the socio-economic order, transhumanism will likely do more to further the divide of the have and have-nots by literally changing them biologically: As if into two species."

*Wow! Shades of H.G. Wells, The Time Machine (the original book and the 1960s George Pal film)*

The Time Machine by H. G. Wells - Free Ebook - Project Gutenberg
www.gutenberg.org › 54,385 free ebooks › 93 by H. G. Wells

Cached
Similar
Oct 2, 2004 - Free kindle _book_ and epub digitized and proofread by Project Gutenberg.


https://www.enotes.com/homework-help/what-3-themes-this-book-339867


What are 3 themes of the book The Time Machine?

















*rrteacher* | * College Teacher * | *(Level 2) Educator Emeritus*

Posted on May 22, 2012 at 5:07 PM

One important theme is that of class conflict. Wells himself lived at a time when industrialization was contributing to enormous class inequalities, and the time traveller discovers that a form of class division has persisted into the future in the form of the Eloi and the Morlocks. The traveller posits that the Morlocks evolved from the working class, and the Eloi the capitalists.

Another theme is that of technology. The turn of the century was a period when technological inventions were changing people's lives, especially in the cities. There was a tremendous faith in progress among elites. The Time Machine suggests that this faith may be somewhat misplaced. As he travels to 802,701 AD, he discovers that human beings have been replaced by other species of beings. Thirty million years in the future, there are no creatures at all except for a hideous blob with tentacles.

Finally, there is the theme of evolution, implied by the previous theme. Human beings have evolved into the Morlocks and the Eloi, as a result of their ability to adapt to their different surroundings. Each of these themes suggests a warning against overly-optimistic views of progress, underscored at the end of the book in a description of the traveller:

He, I know-for the question had been discussed among us long before the Time Machine was made-thought but cheerlessly of the Advancement of Mankind, and saw in the growing pile of civilization only a foolish heaping that must inevitably fall back upon and destroy its makers in the end.

The narrator feels differently, but the overwhelming message of the book can be construed as a warning against hubris and faith in progress.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes absolutely. HG Wells was exploring this concept in The Time Machine. Great book.

I found it interesting that the haves eventually became the prey. I'm not sure modern technology would end up with that result. He was writing with a 19th century understanding of technology.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

K-pax said:


> See, this is where people like Maven have blinders on. Yes, technology will extend lives and such but the trajectory is not that this will be available to the public. In the tevhnology sector itself, we see a drastic increase in the problems of wealth inequality, gentrification and ghettoization. The tech sector simply has very little social conscious, despite it's progressive politics. Everywhere tech sets up shop, the wealth gap becomes astronomical, as all those outside of the industry are fleeced and squeezed financially and driven out of the area to make room for the new tech industry elitists to have another playground all to themselves. They keep the 'others' around to service their decadent playground only so long as they need before automating those services, so it is a playground of the elite...for the elite... and only the elite. These are the people who will lead this march into the future. Look at how they operate now and you will seehow their application of tech will play out.
> 
> Without vast changes in the socio-economic order, transhumanism will likely do more to further the divide of the have and have-nots by literally changing them biologically: As if into two species. The techno-utopianism that's used to sell this idea is much like most utopian thinking. It sounds good only in theory, but applied, it turns out to be a further way for the ruling class to expadite their domination by removing roadblocks previously in place 'with the permission' of the ruled.
> 
> ...


They already behave as an entirely different species. No empathy for others . The jobs they eliminate through robotics will leave millions at the mercy if government programs. Research how Google hides their wealth from taxation.

No jobs for the poor.
They avoid taxes.
How will the poor live ?
They elite can not be bothered.
Eliminate the poor will be the call of the elite.



Maven said:


> Love yummy worms  Such an honor to discourse with a religious scholar such as yourself.
> 
> Of course, the earth is flat. That was definitively proven by the great scholar Terry Pratchett in his Discworld discourse. Certainty, one for the ages. Our Discworld is supported by 4 titanic elephants standing upon the back of a gigantic tortoise of the species Chelys galactica, flying through space. (BTW, Massachusetts is dangerously close to falling over the edge. So be careful where you drive.)
> 
> ...


It is good that you like worms,because Globalist World Government organization United Nations will have you eating worms & bugs !
The Transhumanist could care less 
They will probably outlaw eating worms for protection of worms and have machines hunt you down for elimination.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

_*Wikipedia:...*_

_*Soylent Green*_ is a 1973 American science fiction thriller film directed by Richard Fleischer and starring Charlton Heston and Leigh Taylor-Young. Edward G. Robinson appears in his final film. Loosly based on the 1966 science fiction novel _Make Room! Make Room!_ by Harry Harrison, it combines both police procedural and science fiction genres; the investigation into the murder of a wealthy businessman and a dystopian future of dying oceans and year-round humidity due to the greenhouse effect, resulting in suffering from pollution, poverty, overpopulation and depleted resources.[2]

In 1973 it won the Nebula Award for Best Dramatic Presentation and the Saturn Award for Best Science Fiction Film.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

You all know the final line, spoken by Charlton Heston, "*Soylent Green is people!".*


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nat geo says nothing is natral anymore


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The _FUTURE_ --- Ready or Not, Here is Comes!
People will continue to do what they have always done. The rich will exploit the poor. The strong will exploit the weak.
The liberals will cry how unfair it is. The conservatives will live in fear that someone will steal what is "theirs".
But, I'm an "optimist". Somehow we will survive.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maven said:


> The _FUTURE_ --- Ready or Not, Here is Comes!
> People will continue to do what they have always done. The rich will exploit the poor. The strong will exploit the weak.
> The liberals will cry how unfair it is. The conservatives will live in fear that someone will steal what is "theirs".
> But, I'm an "optimist". Somehow we will survive.


You wana survive be a survivalist. Stay out of cities. Move to midwest once apartments become to expenseive and food and water gets to expenseive and contaminated.

Noone cares about us people its just elites have an agenda concerning them


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Maven said:


> The _FUTURE_ --- Ready or Not, Here is Comes!
> People will continue to do what they have always done. The rich will exploit the poor. The strong will exploit the weak.
> The liberals will cry how unfair it is. The conservatives will live in fear that someone will steal what is "theirs".
> But, I'm an "optimist". Somehow we will survive.


Maven, I Ubered a passenger from Stratford to North Haven yesterday. The gddmned app took me so many twisty little ways that I felt I was playing "Colossal Cave", particularly: In the original version of _Adventure_, Crowther created a maze where each of ten room descriptions was exactly the same; YOU ARE IN A MAZE OF TWISTY LITTLE PASSAGES, ALL ALIKE.....
On the way back I took a guess and within minutes found myself on the Wilbur Cross Parkway, just outside of Hamden and the tunnel that runs thru West Rock. As I fire-balled thru it I remembered something from the days when I lived just 2 blocks from it... people actually claimed that - in the event of a nuclear holocaust - the West Rock tunnels would make a hell of a bomb shelter. Yeah, I thought, for maybe a few hundred people packed in like sardines!

I never did solve Colossal Cave, and I don't have the energy to take on Donald Trump, the Koch brothers, and all the idiots who actually believed that a self-professed billionaire was going to change the rules on their behalf.

Anyway, I guess what I am trying to say is that you have to have a certain something to be an optimist in today's world. Maybe near the top of Abe Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs Pyramid. I was once near the top, but my foundation was shaky. These days I alternate between the bottom and the middle. Maybe, if I can use Uber to help me climb the mountaintop (my personal mountaintop) I will be able to be optimistic once again...




Jermin8r89 said:


> View attachment 110431
> 
> 
> Nat geo says nothing is natral anymore


Jermin, I'm kind of glad that you have stuck around. Suggesting that your screen name hinted that you might be a Hitler youth was a bit cruel. I apologize for that... but I was thinking, at the time, that for some-one like me who does not believe in numerology or secret "666s", my saying that your name "Jermin" was a play on "German" might show you how out of control some conspiracy theories can be.

I do agree with Nat Geo. We have altered the globe and seriously changed the course of natural events. I have a brother who refuses to take vitamins because, he insists, if you eat right you get all the nutrients that you need. I tell him over and over that we have depleted the nutrients in the soil, that no food grown outdoors is an nutritious as it was 100 years ago. The water that we irrigate the crops with is often polluted , but my brother does not pay attention. It is almost like a religion, and the facts won't change his mind!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Maven, I Ubered a passenger from Stratford to North Haven yesterday. The gddmned app took me so many twisty little ways that I felt I was playing "Colossal Cave", particularly: In the original version of _Adventure_, Crowther created a maze where each of ten room descriptions was exactly the same; YOU ARE IN A MAZE OF TWISTY LITTLE PASSAGES, ALL ALIKE.....
> On the way back I took a guess and within minutes found myself on the Wilbur Cross Parkway, just outside of Hamden and the tunnel that runs thru West Rock. As I fire-balled thru it I remembered something from the days when I lived just 2 blocks from it... people actually claimed that - in the event of a nuclear holocaust - the West Rock tunnels would make a hell of a bomb shelter. Yeah, I thought, for maybe a few hundred people packed in like sardines!
> 
> I never did solve Colossal Cave, and I don't have the energy to take on Donald Trump, the Koch brothers, and all the idiots who actually believed that a self-professed billionaire was going to change the rules on their behalf.
> ...


Not sure why the "Colossal Cave" story was addressed to me. My GPS usually gets me to a highway when I'm in unrecognizable territory. If not, I just ask a helpful local for directions. As for your "pyramid", it's really a triangle. This is a pyramid.








I find inverting makes it more interesting and gives a new perspective. Does this help you?








If not, you can try the Japanese "spinning top" approach








Putting the words of any boring presentation into a recognizable shape makes them seem more important.








Other times doing this just seems silly.








As for my needs, this forum gives me love, belonging, esteem and self-actualization.  As for Psychological needs, I make sure my daily consumption includes appropriate quantities of each of the 4 major food groups: beer, cigarettes, cookies and sex (it's a food group the way I do it)


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Maven said:


> The _FUTURE_ --- Ready or Not, Here is Comes!
> People will continue to do what they have always done. The rich will exploit the poor. The strong will exploit the weak.
> The liberals will cry how unfair it is. The conservatives will live in fear that someone will steal what is "theirs".
> But, I'm an "optimist". Somehow we will survive.


Who are 'we?' The people who prosper under such arrangements? Technology amplifies our priorities and who we are. Without any change, is that really a good thing? The tech could be very optimistic, but there needs to be some social conscience involved or the bad will amplifly just as the good.... and those negative problems, which go beyond just technology, will make the good apply to fewer and fewer people. If you are in that camp, you will have the liberty of being optimistic. This is what I mean about the lack of social conscience in the tech sector. That paradigm is cool for you because it benefits you.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

K-pax said:


> Who are 'we?' The people who prosper under such arrangements? Technology amplifies our priorities and who we are. Without any change, is that really a good thing? The tech could be very optimistic, but there needs to be some social conscience involved or the bad will amplifly just as the good.... and those negative problems, which go beyond just technology, will make the good apply to fewer and fewer people. If you are in that camp, you will have the liberty of being optimistic. This is what I mean about the lack of social conscience in the tech sector. That paradigm is cool for you because it benefits you.


To answer your question, "we" is the human race as a whole, which I believe will survive, but probably not in its current form. I am not a seer, so I do not know if. when, or how those changes will occur. Am I one of the rich and powerful that will benefit disproportionately? Hint: I drive for Uber. What do you think?

The presence or lack of social conscience in the tech sector is largely irrelevant. Why? The most profound societal changes wrought by many new technologies have been completely unintended, unanticipated and undreamed of by the original inventor. I do agree with you that technology often amplifies both the preexisting good and bad inclinations in people.

Yes, if the past is any guide to the future, the rich and powerful will be better positioned to take advantage of new technologies for their own benefit. The poor and powerless will benefit at some later point, when it serves the interests of the rich and powerful. Example: cell phones, once only affordable by the rich, today ubiquitous and pervasive at all socioeconomic levels.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Maven said:


> To answer your question, "we" is the human race as a whole, which I believe will survive, but probably not in its current form. I am not a seer, so I do not know if. when, or how those changes will occur. Am I one of the rich and powerful that will benefit disproportionately? Hint: I drive for Uber. What do you think?
> 
> The presence or lack of social conscience in the tech sector is largely irrelevant. Why? The most profound societal changes wrought by many new technologies have been completely unintended, unanticipated and undreamed of by the original inventor. I do agree with you that technology often amplifies both the preexisting good and bad inclinations in people.
> 
> Yes, if the past is any guide to the future, the rich and powerful will be better positioned to take advantage of new technologies for their own benefit. The poor and powerless will benefit at some later point, when it serves the interests of the rich and powerful. Example: cell phones, once only affordable by the rich, today ubiquitous and pervasive at all socioeconomic levels.


Yes, but are cell phones, particularly smart phones, really benefitting the poor and the powerless? Is it really to a poor person's benefit to be glued to a mini-computer for hours at a time, while it tracks his every move and sends records of all his purchases and Google searches to people who do not have his best interests at heart?

Steve Jobs may have been a computer and a marketing genius, but in the I-Phone he created a tool of government repression gussied up as the new big thing that everyone had to have. And lets face it, Job's could be an asshole at times.

In fact, let's take a look at a review about a film about Steve Jobs.... You may be reminded strongly of some-one else....

*The Real Legacy of Steve Jobs*
Sue Halpern

February 11, 2016 Issue

*Steve Jobs: The Man in the Machine *
a documentary film directed by Alex Gibney

*Steve Jobs *
a film directed by Danny Boyle

*Becoming Steve Jobs: The Evolution of a Reckless Upstart into a Visionary Leader *
by Brent Schlender and Rick Tetzeli

Crown Business, 447 pp., $30.00

An Apple Computer collaborator named Daniel Kottke asks the question that appears to animate Danny Boyle's recent film about Jobs: "*How much of an asshole do you have to be to be successful?"* Boyle's _Steve Jobs_ is a factious, melodramatic fugue that cycles through the themes and variations of Jobs's life in three acts-the theatrical, stage-managed product launches of the Macintosh computer (1984), the NeXT computer (1988), and the iMac computer (1998). For Boyle (and his screenwriter Aaron Sorkin) the answer appears to be "a really, really big one."

Gibney, for his part, has assembled a chorus of former friends, lovers, and employees who back up that assessment, and he is perplexed about it. By the time Jobs died in 2011, his cruelty, arrogance, mercurial temper, bullying, and other childish behavior were well known. So, too, were the inhumane conditions in Apple's production facilities in China-where there had been dozens of suicides-as well as Jobs's halfhearted response to them. Apple's various tax avoidance schemes were also widely known.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Yes, but are cell phones, particularly smart phones, really benefitting the poor and the powerless? Is it really to a poor person's benefit to be glued to a mini-computer for hours at a time, while it tracks his every move and sends records of all his purchases and Google searches to people who do not have his best interests at heart?


Both rich and poor are tracked using their cell phones. Privacy is almost dead in our society. Whether rich or poor, you success is largely determined by how you utilize the tools at your disposal. Capitalism proposes equal access and equal opportunity, where socialism gives equal benefits. because of assumed equal rights. Which do you believe?



Retired Senior said:


> ... "*How much of an asshole do you have to be to be successful?"* ...


Two interesting facts. (1) High-functioning Sociopaths tend to be highly successful because they let nothing stand in the way of their success. (2) There is a strong correlation between how much of an "asshole" you are and how successful you are, assuming your definition of "success" is money and power. Not so much if "success" is judged by love, family and compassion. How do you judge success?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

*How do you judge success? *

I have a good many regrets in my life, for acts of commission, as well as acts of omission. There were things that I should have done, and could have done, that would have bettered many people's lives, including my own. But I did not do them and I now regret that. likewise, there were things that I did do that I most dearly would love to have not done.

Like some lost soul in AA, following the 12 Step script, I spend much of my time trying to make amends for being an a......h..... when I was young. While I am NOT in AA, (blame a strong love of vodka) I still spend much of my relatively sober adult life trying to balance the Karmic Scale.

I guess that these days I judge success by my not having to hide from anyone, and not being embarrassed to express my opinion on things.
And altho I am not at all religious in a traditional sense, I can still empathize with the main character in Bob Dylan's: Knocking on Heaven's Door

Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore
It's getting dark, too dark to see
I feel I'm knocking on heaven's door

Knock, knock, knocking on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knocking on heaven's door
Knock, knock, knocking on heaven's door
Just like so many times before

You try to make things right, but sometimes the end comes too soon.... I'm going to need a lot more time!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Could a chess robot cause Judgement day?









*Could a teenage robot be a hero?*


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Wow, Kiddie Robo Porn! Reminds me of My Living Doll. Julie Newmar was cuter tho....
I think that the laugh track on My Living Doll blinded my Mom (who never watched TV anyway) to the knowledge that there was an unmarried, single man on the show who lived with a totally life-like sex toy.

Could autonomous autos be sexy? Would passengers want them to be, and in what manner?
I guess I am too traditional - at least in this area. The few times these days that I think of sex I think of women between the ages of 18 - 60...
Robots - per se - do not qualify.... synthetic humanoids, tho.... a.k.a "androids", may be a different story. I'll let you know how I respond to them after I meet one...

In his song "Little Red Corvette" Prince is clearly describing an UBER Select or Uber Black experience....

[Chorus]
And honey, I say Little Red Corvette
Baby, you're much too fast (Oh)
Little Red Corvette
You need a love that's gonna last

[Verse 2]
I guess I should've closed my eyes when you drove me to the place
Where your horses run free
Cuz I felt a little ill when I saw all the pictures
Of the jockeys that were there before me
Believe it or not, I started too worry
I wondered if I had enough class

[Pre-Chorus 2]
But it was Saturday night, I guess that makes it all right
And you say - "Baby, have you got enough gas?"
Oh yeah!

[Chorus]
Little Red Corvette
Baby, you're much too fast (Yes you are)
Little Red Corvette
You need to find a love that's gonna last (Oh, oh)

[Verse 3]
A body like yours oughta be in jail
Cuz it's on the verge of bein' obscene
Move over, baby, gimme the keys
I'm gonna try to tame your little red love machine

[Chorus]
Little Red Corvette
Baby, you're much too fast
Little Red Corvette
Need to find a love that's gonna last, hey hey

[Chorus 2]
Little Red Corvette
Honey, you got to slow down (Got to slow down)
Little Red Corvette
Cuz if you don't, you're gonna run your little red corvette right in the ground
(Little Red Corvette)
Right down to the ground (Honey, you got to slow down)
You, you, you got to slow down
(Little Red Corvette)
You're movin' much too fast, too fast
Need to find a love that's gonna last

[Breakdown]
Girl, you got an ass like I never seen, ow!
And the ride
I say the ride is so smooth, you must be a limousine
Ow!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

If you are interested in Transhumanism (and don't mind spending 10 minutes or so reading an article) you may enjoy this one. I will tell you that it is a woman's personal religious journey, from a terribly wretched form of Christianity (in my opinion) to a very radical re-interpretation of that Christianity viewed thru Ray Kurzweil's book, The Age of Spiritual Machines.
Personally, while I can relate to her loss of faith, I find her attempt to graft ancient Christian beliefs onto todays secular Transhumanism forced and foolish. I can make the same sort of "fusion" with Buddhism and other non-Christian religions.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...machine-my-strange-journey-into-transhumanism

The long read
*God in the machine: my strange journey into transhumanism *
After losing her faith, a former evangelical Christian felt adrift in the world. She then found solace in a radical technological philosophy - but its promises of immortality and spiritual transcendence soon seemed unsettlingly familiar

by Meghan O'Gieblyn
Tuesday 18 April 2017 06.00 BST


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I encourage all of you to vote the "party-line" at https://uberpeople.net/threads/greatest-con-man-poll.159505/


----------

